# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Tìm mua nhôm định hình 15180 làm mặt máy + giá thẳng bắt stepper cnc mini

## o2mobile

Em chào các bác

Em đang chế cái máy cnc mini con thiếu mây thứ mà chưa biết kiếm đâu ra, nhờ các bác chỉ giúp
1/ Nhôm định hình 15180 dài 22cm về làm giá máy.
2/ Giá thẳng bắt tepper 42.
Các bác biết đâu có chỉ giúp em với ạ. 
Thanks các bác đã xem tin.

----------


## dungtb

> Em chào các bác
> 
> Em đang chế cái máy cnc mini con thiếu mây thứ mà chưa biết kiếm đâu ra, nhờ các bác chỉ giúp
> 1/ Nhôm định hình 15180 dài 22cm về làm giá máy.
> 2/ Giá thẳng bắt tepper 42.
> Các bác biết đâu có chỉ giúp em với ạ. 
> Thanks các bác đã xem tin.


Bác liên hệ em nhé , hàng có sẵn rất đẹp

----------


## o2mobile

> Bác liên hệ em nhé , hàng có sẵn rất đẹp


Em gửi tin nhắn riêng cho bác nhé. có gì bác liên hệ lại với em ạ.
Thanks bác

----------

